# المنتديات الخاصة > الترحيب والتهاني >  عيد ميلاد سعيد (اسراء الماحي)

## صفاء عطاالله

يطيب لي أن أهنئك أختي الكريمة اسراء الماحي 
بمناسبة عيد ميلادك 
فكل عام وأنت بخير وسعادة

----------


## اسراء الماحى

اشكرك استاذه صفاء على هذه التهنئه الرقيقة بعيد ميلادى التى اسعدتنى كثيرا               خالص تحياتى

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

كل عام وأنت بخير يا طالبتي العزيزة 
مع دعواتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح 
وأن يحقق الله لك كل أمنياتك

----------


## اسراء الماحى

أزيك يا دكتورة شيماء يارب تكونى بخير وسلامة بجد يا دكتورة حضرتك وحشانى كتييييييير وعلى فكرة انا ارسلت لحضرتك على الفيس بوك الخاص بحضرتك طلب صداقة علشان اتواصل مع حضرتك بس معرفش حضرتك شوفتى ولاايه                    تقبلى تحياتى

----------

